# Effect of cold on immune system



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi Peter

I have a stinking cold at the moment.

Does this mean my immune system will be strong, because it is fighting the cold, or weak, because I have a caught the cold?

Sorry for such a thick question.

Thanks Peter.

Carole.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

carole said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I have a stinking cold at the moment.
> 
> ...


----------

